# Need help BADLY koi fish



## ddd01 (Mar 1, 2011)

HI i just got 2 new golden koi fish from king eds but they cant seem to float i declornated the water and i have filtered the water for 2 days b4 putting the kois in the water..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

2 days filter is doing nothing to your water. Buy some live bacteria and pour in if you want to cycle tank fast.


----------



## ddd01 (Mar 1, 2011)

yeaaa i think there plenty of good bacteria in there


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it an indoor tank? Or an outdoor pond? Were they used to being kept indoors or out? It's winter, if they are going from in to out they might be in shock.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the water they are in cycled? 2 days with a filter and dechlorinator isn't a cycled tank. 

Also to truly help you we need more info from you such as ph,nitrite,ammonia,water temp etc.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

option 1
return koi,
till you cycle ur tank with about 20-100 guppies depending on you tank or pond size

option 2
have freind koi for you
till you cycle ur tank with about 20-100 guppies depending on you tank or pond size

option 3
Throw cycled media from a friends filter and add stability. Monitor daily if not twice daily(before and after water change)
-Do a 90% water change
-Continue to do large water volumes changes on a regular basis to prevent ammonia build up.


----------



## ddd01 (Mar 1, 2011)

yea they started to swim now i think they were just getting use to the indoor tank (too cold) outside.


----------



## ddd01 (Mar 1, 2011)

Keri said:


> Is it an indoor tank? Or an outdoor pond? Were they used to being kept indoors or out? It's winter, if they are going from in to out they might be in shock.


yea they were inside a tank when i got them so prob a little shock due to my water being 3 degree less then the one at king eds?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you are still not fully answering the question. Was the filter running for only 2 days prior to adding the fish? if so than you should be doing massive water changes every day or two for a while.

King Eds is quite quick to sell people lots of fish for an uncycled aquarium, even quick to recommend potential monster fish for small aquariums.


----------

